# Is it safe to feed my dog lobster?



## Wolvenmoon (Feb 28, 2008)

Just once I've wanted to ask a question that comes off as so pretentious it requires a monocle and an accent, and be slightly serious! Hahahahaha.

This calls for a bit of story!

I have a service dog that is about to retire. She's done a stellar job for me, introduced me to my politicians, I'm invited to speak about my experience with her. This dog is absolutely amazing and her impact on my life is more so than most people I will ever meet will be. I expect my wife, children, parents, and brother will be the only other living beings to even register on the same scale that this dog has done.

She is very much food driven, to the point of being perfectly behaved in public until someone offers her a cookie or she runs in to someone who's fed her before. We can take this dog into restaurants and have her behave as well as a service dog should, she never breaks her 'work mode' in restaurants. (She's NEVER been fed food in a restaurant except during the obnoxious birthday songs.)

However, there was one food item that she just went nuts for. I was at a mid-range restaurant that served $15 plates of prime rib on certain nights, and the lady next to us ordered a surf & turf with Lobster. My jaw about hit the floor, my service dog could not quit breaking her down and poking her head out from the table and sniffing the air, then subtly (or so she thought) inching towards the other table.

This dog has been to all sorts of different places, smelled all types of different food, and that is the only time that a food item in a restaurant - for a dog that used to eat 2 cups of food in 8 seconds (we timed her) - has gotten her to break a down stay. For her retirement party I want to take her somewhere and have her eat off the table.

She's 10 1/2, has not had food reactions before, no known allergies, but I don't want to find out the hard way. How bad an idea is it to feed her lobster? (Any possible organ damage/specific issues like dogs have with tree nuts/chocolate) If it's not necessarily a 'bad' idea, how do I go about getting the testing done to make sure it's a safe idea?

Thanks!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

I do not have an answer but I love the question! I'm rooting for the lobster being ok!


----------



## canine nutritionist (Jul 16, 2011)

I have not heard or read anything about lobster. I think it would be fine and a wonderful treat. I guess with all creatures of the sea you would have to worry about mercury but if it was just a treat I wouldn't worry!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

My mom's Lhasa used to LOVE lobster and steamed clams. Never had any problem with it. (He even got it dipped in butter, which SHOULD have been a problem, but wasn't). (It's not like he got it weekly or anything, and he didn't get the whole lobster for himself...) I haven't ever heard of any problems with dogs and shellfish. The butter was probably worse for my mom's dog than the lobster was. Maybe just add a couple of tablespoons of canned, pure pumpkin for "dessert" so it will mitigate any diarrhea/constipation issues.

I think that's so sweet that you want to give her something she seems to REEAAALLY want for her retirement party!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Hmm. I'd be a little wary. Many people have rather severe allergies towards lobster. Not sure whether dogs might, too. Also, it's very high in cholesterol. Go read the new thread on pancreatitis that was started by Jackson's mom.

Airing on the side of caution, I don't think I'd offer my dog lobster. But that's just me.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

Of course you can feed your dog lobster - if he likes it.

Some breeds in their history were originally fishing boat dogs, and those dogs were *maintained* on a fish and seafood diet. So there is nothing inherently bad about any fish or seafood.

Any dog - or any human, for that matter - could develop an allergy to just about abything. Food allergies are actually pretty rare compared to other allergens like molds, dust, and pollens And we've gone beyond the out-dated idea that specfic foods make dogs - or people - prone to other allergies.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

And allergies are usually caused by common proteins or grains. Lobster is neither of those.


----------



## zdonBGSU (May 7, 2011)

talk about expensive treats... the question is, will dogs appreciate a lobster considering us humans pay a hefty price for it.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Please take pictures of her party  What kind of dog is she? I just adore service dogs


----------

